# I WILL DROP 10 POUNDS!!!



## Danger (May 20, 2005)

i lost weight while in college, but this summer, since ive come home, i know it is going to be really hard. im determined tho to not go back unles i weigh 180. i am 5'8 1/2 and currently weigh 190. i go back on aug. 14.
how much do you all weigh and how tall are you?


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

I am 5 foot 9 and weigh ~180. I wouldn't placve too much emphasis on weight. What is important is body composition.


----------



## Danger (May 20, 2005)

*...*

i have too focus on the numbers cause other wise ill get carried away or not try very hard...it simplifies things for me so much...


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

yes if the fat and muscles have the same 3 D dimensions then the muscles will weigh more.


----------

